# Imprecatory psalm resources



## Scott (Jan 17, 2005)

Can anyone point me to any online articles/resources about how the Reformers used or imitated the imprecatory psalms (eg. 109)?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2005)

Here are some sources (sorry, most on my list are not online):

Another objection to the sufficiency of the Psalter is the idea that the imprecatory Psalms are inappropriate for worship in the new dispensation. The imprecatory Psalms are songs in which the psalmist petitions God (often in a strong manner) to pour our His wrath upon his (the psalmist´s) and/or the covenant people´s enemies.49 Isaac Watts (who did more to destroy exclusive Psalmody among Reformed believers than any other person) wrote, "œWhile we are kindling into divine love by the Meditations of the Loving Kindness of God and the Multitude of His Tender Mercies, within a few Verses some dreadful Curse against Men is propos´d to our lips."50 The idea that the imprecatory Psalms are inappropriate for Christians to sing is totally unbiblical for a number of reasons. First, the Psalms were written by the Holy Spirit; therefore, the idea that these imprecatory petitions are barbaric or unethical is totally wicked. Second, one can only regard the imprecatory Psalms as improper for new covenant believers if one holds to a dispensational or modernistic hermeneutic. Both of these theological perspectives are unscriptural and outside the pale of the Reformed faith.51 Third, the imprecatory Psalms are frequently quoted in the New Testament (e.g., Ps. 69 and 109). "œPsalm 69, which bears more of the imprecatory character than any other Psalm except 109, is quoted in five separate places and referred to in several others. No other psalms are more frequently quoted in New Testament than the imprecatory psalms, except the Messianic psalms."52 Jesus even applies Psalm 69 as a prophecy regarding His own situation (cf. Jn. 15:25). 
Many believers have argued that the imprecatory Psalms are an excellent reason why the church must have kinder, gentler hymns to supplement the Psalter. This type of thinking is unbiblical. It ignores both Scripture and history. One must always keep in mind that the Psalter was written and organized by the Holy Spirit. It therefore contains a balance and proper emphasis on the attributes of God and His dealings with men that is exactly what God desires. The attributes of God, such as His wrath, are not ignored or downplayed, but given proper emphasis. God´s hatred of the wicked and His awful judgments against them are an important part of the Psalter. "œGod is both sovereign and righteous; he possesses the unquestionable right to destroy all evil in his universe; if it is right for God to plan and effect this destruction, then it is right also for the saints to pray for the same."53 

Source: http://www.reformed.com/pub/psalms.htm

See: http://www.pcea.asn.au/purofwor.html

http://www.redeemer.on.ca/academics/polisci/psalter_intro.html

Calvin on Psalm 109: http://www.ccel.org/c/calvin/comment3/comm_vol11/htm/xviii.htm

Multiple Reformed commentators on Psalm 109: http://www.gospelcom.net/eword/comments/psalm/mhc/psalm109.htm

See also J. G. Vos, "The Ethical Problem of the Imprecatory Psalms," Westminster Theological Journal, Vol. IV, No. 2 (May 1942), pp. 123-138

W.H. Greene, Jr., "The Ethics of the Old Testament," Princeton Theological Review, Vol. XXVII (1929), pp. 153-192, 313-366

Howard Osgood, "Dashing the Little Ones Against the Rock," Princeton Theological Review, Vol. I (Jan. 1903), pp. 23-37

Chalmers Martin, "The Imprecations of the Psalms," Princeton Theological Review, Vol. I, (Oct. 1903), pp. 537-553

Michael Bushell, _The Songs of Zion_ (1977) (chapter on the sufficiency and propriety of the Psalter)

John McNaughter, ed., _The Psalms in Worship_ (chapters on the Imprecatory Psalms) (1992, 1907)

R.A. Bertram, _The Imprecatory Psalms_. Six Lectures. (1867)


----------



## Peter (Jan 17, 2005)

Psalmody FAQ http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/exclusive_psalmody_faq.htm

"8. "˜That the Psalms contain sentiments adverse to the spirit of the Gospel; abounding with sharp invectives against personal enemies, and being, in many instances, expressive of revenge, etc.´
Answer. "“ It is blasphemy."


----------



## lwadkins (Jan 17, 2005)

oooooo sharp invectives against personal enemies!!!


----------



## Peter (Jan 17, 2005)

Quiet! blasphemy!


----------



## Scott (Jan 17, 2005)

Some of the psalms involve David praying about his personal enemies. What is your opinion of someone today taking those psalms as model prayers against their personal enemies?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Some of the psalms involve David praying about his personal enemies. What is your opinion of someone today taking those psalms as model prayers against their personal enemies?



I think the Sermon on the Mount teaches us how to respond to personal enemies. In the case of David, though, his enemies were God's enemies. 

See Psalm 139

19 Surely thou wilt slay the wicked, O God: depart from me therefore, ye bloody men. 

20 For they speak against thee wickedly, and thine enemies take thy name in vain. 

21 Do not I hate them, O LORD, that hate thee? and am not I grieved with those that rise up against thee? 

22 I hate them with perfect hatred: I count them mine enemies. 

23 Search me, O God, and know my heart: try me, and know my thoughts: 

24 And see if there be any wicked way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok,
1. Granted the first premise of how to view _our_ enemies using the lord's prayer.
2. David's enemies were God's enemies.
3. Imprecatory Psalms are directed at God's enemies.
4. Under some circumstances our enemies are God's enemies.

Possible Conclusion:
If our enemies are God's enemies, the Imprecatory Psalms may be used.


----------



## Scott (Jan 18, 2005)

Paul wrote that vengeance is the Lord's and that we should be comforted in that. WOuld there be a sense in praying for God to deal His justice is doing what Paul commends, namely turning vengeance over to God?

It would be like calling the police on a criminal and asking the police to deal justly with him.

Of course, this does not necessarily seem consistent with praying for (not against) your enemies.

I am curious about historically whether and how Christians have adapted these to their personal situations.

[Edited on 1-18-2005 by Scott]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a recollection which I have been unable to confirm that Calvin had occasion to utter his desire that the king of France, who was greatly persecuting the Church, should be converted or else removed from his place of authority. I think his language may have been along the lines of wishing that God would confound if not convert the adversary who was destroying God's people. The king would have been Henry II or Francis II, I think. Both died during Calvin's tenure in Geneva and I believe he expressed relief upon that occasion. I have scanned his _Letters_ and did not find the reference, so I can't be more specific, but it may be an anecdote found in D'Aubigne's _History of the Reformation_ or some other source. Or I may be mistaken. In any case, I believe his desire was much like David's with respect to God's enemies. 

I might also cite Fisher's Catechism which has this to say about whether we should pray for the Pope:



> Q. 34. For what are we to pray in behalf of our, enemies?
> 
> A. That their hearts may be changed, their tempers softened, that however they have treated us, they may be made Christ's friends, and partakers of eternal salvation through him, Matt. 5:44, compared with Luke 23:34.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 18, 2005)

Strangely enough.... I just had to deal with an issue involving folks making personal attacks on me.

Read the latest entry on my blog. It deals with (indirectly) Psalm 69.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 20, 2005)

Here's another resource on this issue: http://members.aol.com/Puritanone/imprec.html


----------



## Scott (Jan 20, 2005)

Andrew: Don't you think that the NT has examples of imprecations that don't involve special revelation?

As for those agitators, I wish they would go the whole way and emasculate themselves! Gal. 5:12

Alexander the metalworker did me a great deal of harm. The Lord will repay him for what he has done. 2 Tim. 4:14.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Andrew: Don't you think that the NT has examples of imprecations that don't involve special revelation?
> 
> As for those agitators, I wish they would go the whole way and emasculate themselves! Gal. 5:12
> ...



Those are interesting references. Your point is well taken!


----------



## Scott (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah, and I think that the discussion of the morality of imprecatory psalms could also apply to how Paul's statements can be consistent with the Christian moral obligation to love one's enemies and to pray for their blessing as opposed to cursing.


----------



## openairboy (Jan 22, 2005)

Maybe I am warming it over too much, but aren't our prayers of "judgment" and "curse'", so they might repent? 

This might step away directly from the imprecatory Psalms, but we know that Jesus is at the right hand of the Father until his enemies are made a footstool for his feet. I just don't see the idea of calling forth justice (judgment) is against the idea of loving our enemies.

A practical example: I was with a friend of mine, very godly, and they were having work done to their house. Long story short, the worker hadn't been around for a couple of days and they finally arrive and tell how their truck, supplies and a bunch of other stuff was stolen. My friend asks the man to pray with her and it was more or less an imprecatory Psalm and the man, a non-believer, seemed quite humbled by the prayer. I don't know the end result of the prayer, but I believe it to be righteous.

openairboy


----------

